# Topics > Space > Mobile Servicing Systems (MSS) >  Robotic Servicing of Geosynchronous Satellites (RSGS) program, DARPA Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - DARPA

"Program Aims to Facilitate Robotic Servicing of Geosynchronous Satellites"
Servicing vehicle jointly developed with a commercial partner would leverage DARPA’s successes in space robotics and accelerate revolutionary capabilities for working with satellites currently beyond reach

March 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Servicing of Geosynchronous Satellites (RSGS) concept video

Published on Mar 25, 2016




> DARPA’s new Robotic Servicing of Geosynchronous Satellites (RSGS) program seeks to develop technologies that would enable cooperative inspection and servicing in geosynchronous Earth orbit (GEO) and demonstrate those technologies on orbit within the next five years. Under the RSGS vision, that DARPA-developed toolkit module, including hardware and software, would attach to a privately developed spacecraft to create a commercially owned and operated robotic servicing vehicle (RSV) that could make house calls in space. If successful, the effort could radically lower the risk and cost of operating in GEO.

----------


## Airicist

Robot mechanic could prevent satellites from becoming space junk

Published on Aug 28, 2017

"Robot Mechanic Could Prevent Satellites From Becoming Space Junk"
DARPA plans to send a robotic service technician to repair broken satellites in geosynchronous orbit

by Gordon Roesler, Paul Jaffe, Glen Henshaw and Alyssa Pagano
July 29, 2017

----------

